# Can’t touch my puppy’s head



## EAHill (1 mo ago)

My puppy is almost 10 weeks old. He won’t let me pet him on the head without trying to put his mouth on me to bite/nibble. He clearly doesn’t like his head being petted, but I feel this is a problem that should be corrected. Any tips or advice on how to correct this behavior?


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

He's fine. 
Dogs play by mock fighting with each other, and they always try and get control of each other's head, or ears, in the process. He thinks you're initiating playing right now.
This behavior may go on for quite some time, months actually.
At 10 weeks old you're still about a month away from beginning any type of meaningful behavioral modification. He's not going to understand the "correction" and will probably interpret it as escalation of play time.
Even if he grows to adulthood and doesn't like his head, and ears stroked, he has a lot of other areas that can be petted and stroked. I wouldn't worry though, it's just a puppy thing right now, and in a few months, he'll have his head in your lap looking for attention


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

With puppies, everything goes in the mouth. So your hand being close to the head, is the perfect opportunity for your pup to turn it into a game.
While I pat/rub my dogs often. I can’t remember the last time I patted one on the head. I normally rub their head. Do this little experiment. Pat yourself on top of the head. Next rub your head, and decide which one feels better. It’s the same for a dog.


----------



## Sophie01 (12 mo ago)

I agree about reaching for the top of the head, that's play! When our 15 mo old was little, I was always handling her - rubbing her paws, belly, under her ears, moving all around and she would try to mouth me. If she bit too hard I would say "ouch" and just tell her "don't chew on me, chew on this" and put a soft toy up to her chest. We never yelled at her! Never. V's do not respond well to yelling, ever. If she got too worked up we took her outside for a bit, then put her in her crate for a nap. I think it's always been when our V gets too worked up, she's actually tired and needs a nap. They are really sweet dogs and easily trained but very sensitive. My partner had to learn to use a much softer voice and tact with our V b/c we had a Weimaraner before her and that Weim needed a firm hand. He's gotten so gentle with our V. I always suggest Doggie Dan's training to everyone.


----------



## EAHill (1 mo ago)

texasred said:


> With puppies, everything goes in the mouth. So your hand being close to the head, is the perfect opportunity for your pup to turn it into a game.
> While I pat/rub my dogs often. I can’t remember the last time I patted one on the head. I normally rub their head. Do this little experiment. Pat yourself on top of the head. Next rub your head, and decide which one feels better. It’s the same for a dog.


😂 I don’t “pat” him on the head. It’s a “pet” like a stroke, or rubbing under his chin or scratching his ears.


----------



## EAHill (1 mo ago)

Sophie01 said:


> I agree about reaching for the top of the head, that's play! When our 15 mo old was little, I was always handling her - rubbing her paws, belly, under her ears, moving all around and she would try to mouth me. If she bit too hard I would say "ouch" and just tell her "don't chew on me, chew on this" and put a soft toy up to her chest. We never yelled at her! Never. V's do not respond well to yelling, ever. If she got too worked up we took her outside for a bit, then put her in her crate for a nap. I think it's always been when our V gets too worked up, she's actually tired and needs a nap. They are really sweet dogs and easily trained but very sensitive. My partner had to learn to use a much softer voice and tact with our V b/c we had a Weimaraner before her and that Weim needed a firm hand. He's gotten so gentle with our V. I always suggest Doggie Dan's training to everyone.


Our V sounds like your Weimaraner. Hubs is taking the lead on training, but this V doesn’t seem as sensitive to us as we were told to expect. Incredibly alpha. We’re constantly redirecting his attention to fun toys, exercising outside, putting him up for naps in the crate, etc., but even if we’ve just taken him out, he’ll pee right where’s he’s standing if he doesn’t like something we’ve said 😳 He’s already going and sitting by the door the rest of the time, so we know he’s super smart and a good boy. But sooo feisty and does not seem very sensitive 😅 I sometimes wonder if we really got a full V or if he has something else in him


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Some V’s can be very independent, and pushy. Not as sensitive as some, but deep down they are still Vizslas. Push them a little to hard, and they will remind you. 
I had a trainer telling me about a gsp he was training, that was not his bloodlines. The dog had very strong prey drive, and so he thought he could handle the correction. The gsp quickly showed him, that he was soft on training. What came to my mind, was he sounds just like a field trial Vizsla.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

It takes time to develop a relationship with a dog, and V’s are sensitive dogs, but that doesn’t mean they are wimpy wall flowers. They can be very assertive. They will push their opinion.
If you were to try and soft handle Finn for his first two years, you were in for a contest of wills. Finn can be very forward, assertive, and willful. He could really be an obstinate little dirt ball.
For a Vizsla to perform the job it was hopefully bred for, it has to be a forward, confident, semi independent, dog, or it simply will fail as a hunting dog.
You may not see these traits around the house, but turn them loose in the woods and fields, and those traits will come out.


----------



## Sophie01 (12 mo ago)

gunnr said:


> It takes time to develop a relationship with a dog, and V’s are sensitive dogs, but that doesn’t mean they are wimpy wall flowers. They can be very assertive. They will push their opinion.
> If you were to try and soft handle Finn for his first two years, you were in for a contest of wills. Finn can be very forward, assertive, and willful. He could really be an obstinate little dirt ball.
> For a Vizsla to perform the job it was hopefully bred for, it has to be a forward, confident, semi independent, dog, or it simply will fail as a hunting dog.
> You may not see these traits around the house, but turn them loose in the woods and fields, and those traits will come out.


That's for sure! Our sweet Sophie in the woods is in another world. We use a stim collar so we can beep her to get her attention (usually😄). That Doggie Dan Calm Dog program made us the alpha's in short order. Sophie knows who's in charge. Then all the rest of the training was really easy. Maybe it's because we spent 12 years battling a stubborn Weim that our V just seems like a breeze! And she can run and catch a frisbee thrown 25 yards! Man, she's fast!


----------



## Pupmum99 (Jan 4, 2022)

Honestly I wouldn’t push it. At almost two years old my lad still doesn’t like things going over his head - I won’t stroke him there. obviously he needs to wear his collar or harness and needs his teeth/ears checked so this is what we work on mostly in his training with positive reinforcement/choice based stuff and he will do so with cues when it’s needed - not his fave but he’ll tolerate that stuff 😊. Some just aren’t keen. I’d go for his chest for fuss as it’s a more neutral place than over the top of their head straight off the bat. If he’s happy from there you could always move round and see what he tolerates. They’re all different 👍🏼


----------

